# My Crystal Red Shrimp Tank



## Andy D (18 Sep 2015)

Hi All!

Here is my Crystal Red Shrimp tank. 

Tank: ND Aquatics 30cm X 30cm X 36cm Opti-White front.
Filtration: Fluval nano internal 
Lighting: Superfish IQ43 LED
Heating: Rena Smart Heater

Substrate: Cat litter
Hardscape: Lava rock and pear branches

Flora: Anubias, Taiwan Moss, Water Lettuce
Fauna: CRS, Red Ramshorn Snails and MTS

Stats:
TDS: 130
kH: 2
gH: 6
Temp: 22°


----------



## Ryan Thang To (18 Sep 2015)

nice tank andy
crystal shrimp are so relaxing to watch. I have them too.

cheers
ryan


----------



## Martin in Holland (20 Sep 2015)

Whenever I see a tank with CR, I wish I had more space....shrimp are great to watch.


----------



## Lindy (20 Sep 2015)

Looks good. Get some round pelia in there, shrimplets live to graze on it...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Dec 2015)

Hi Andy, Truly Mesmerizing Video Watching again as we speak on the other computer larger screen 

The Grandson was watching too He's 8 Now he wants shrimp like yours 

We were going to rescape his little tank soon. Now he has a new idea as to what he wants  A Shrimp Tank


----------



## frederick thompson (30 Apr 2016)

Andy great that mate.is it fresh water or salt water to keep the shrimp. Impressed with the tank and style mate.
What temperatures do you keep them at. Do you need heaters. I Like the rocks and plants. Once my pond and garden is done.my next project next year is my two living rooms. And I would nt mind something like that tank in there it's a nice stand out feature. Did you have to reinforce the floor. Love it great video. You made. Was that you strumming away for the music. Keep it up mate. Great job. Fred


----------



## Lindy (30 Apr 2016)

Crystal shrimp are freshwater and can be kept in unheated tanks. There is a great sticky thread at the top of the inverts forum describing the needs of these shrimp.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy D (3 May 2016)

Thanks Fred!

As advised, the shrimp are freshwater and can be kept in an unheated tank. I have a heater set to about 19 to stop the temp getting too low.

The floor has not be reinforced. This is just a 30 litre tank and it sits next to a 60 litre tank on a solid wood sideboard/cupboard.


----------



## frederick thompson (3 May 2016)

Cheer s for info Andy . Just for a matter of interest what is the low st temperature you can go down to.
Further down the line. I may go into this. Look s beautiful. Best fred


----------



## Andy D (3 May 2016)

Personally I set 19 as the lowest. They may tolerate lower but I am not sure.

More info HERE.


----------



## frederick thompson (3 May 2016)

Thanks Andy best Fred


----------



## Lindy (4 May 2016)

My shadow bee tank was around 15 degrees this winter when I measured the temp but it must have gone lower at times as the tank was left in an unheated flat in scotland for a few weeks. The shrimp were active and feeding when I checked on them during the day and when the tank was moved to our much warmer new house the females all got berried within a week or two. I received my new prls through the post last week and they were posted without a heat pack. They were absolutely fine.  My tank usually sits around 19 degrees C.


----------



## frederick thompson (4 May 2016)

hi lindy  hope your well thanks for that so inow know someone dropped the temp to 15 degrees and 19 degrees good luck with the shrimps all the best fred


----------



## Aqua360 (7 May 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> My shadow bee tank was around 15 degrees this winter when I measured the temp but it must have gone lower at times as the tank was left in an unheated flat in scotland for a few weeks. The shrimp were active and feeding when I checked on them during the day and when the tank was moved to our much warmer new house the females all got berried within a week or two. I received my new prls through the post last week and they were posted without a heat pack. They were absolutely fine.  My tank usually sits around 19 degrees C.



Hi Lindy, can I ask if this also goes for red cherries? I always have a heater on in their tank, but I'm not averse to switching off and saving electricity either


----------



## Lindy (7 May 2016)

I don't know much at all about cherries I'm afraid. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (7 May 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> I don't know much at all about cherries I'm afraid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



No worries, cheers


----------



## rebel (9 May 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> Hi Lindy, can I ask if this also goes for red cherries? I always have a heater on in their tank, but I'm not averse to switching off and saving electricity either


Cherries will survive down to 6 degrees but only flourish above 18 and below 26 or so.


----------



## Andy D (7 Sep 2016)

Hi!

I'm gonna be repeating myself on three separate journals but this tank has now been taken down. 

In fact all 4 tanks in this room have been taken down and sold. No further pics I'm afraid.  

They have been / will be replaced with 2 Dennerle Scapers tanks and two Do! Aqua plant glass 'cubes' for Wabi-Kusa. 

New journals will be up in the near future. 

Andy


----------



## Ryan Thang To (7 Sep 2016)

lookong forward to it andy

cheers
ryan

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## frederick thompson (8 Sep 2016)

Hi Andy I liked the tanks as they where. So to change them mate. Must be a great project.
Can t wait to see results mate. Take care fred


----------



## Lindy (8 Sep 2016)

Something to look forward to!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

